# Airstrip progress and some portraits of locals



## Pergamum (Mar 9, 2012)

TandTfamily: Airstrip progress - March 2012

Here are updated blog pics. The airstrip is almost done. 



> Above you can see just how hard it is to carve an airstrip out of thick jungle by hand.
> 
> This set of photographs does not even show the initial clearing, the cutting down the tree, the dividing the tree into pieces, the carrying off and/or burning of the large chunks.
> 
> ...




Here are some tribal pics as well:

TandTfamily: Tribal portraits 3 - lunch-time at the airstrip


And, there are other pics (including fam pics) at: TandTfamily


If anyone knows how to post a few of these pics on here, that would be appreciated.


----------



## LeeD (Mar 9, 2012)

Brother, there is an icon to the left of the "quote" bubble that will say "insert image" when you mouse over it. This will enable you to upload photos from your computer (or an online source) to the PB.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 9, 2012)

View attachment 2712View attachment 2713


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 9, 2012)

View attachment 2714View attachment 2715


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 9, 2012)

View attachment 2716View attachment 2717


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks, hopefully these post okay.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 9, 2012)

Good pics! Airstrip is coming along; glad to see it.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 9, 2012)

I have mixed feelings. "Ministry progress" is being reported, but it is all physical progress, not spiritual progress. The churches here, all too often, mistake the two. Just last month the "churched" areas in the highlands erupted in tribal war, so it is obvious the roots of Christianity are not very deep here. Next month I head to several major highland church areas to actually report that progress is NOT happening spiritually, and to try to help these indigenous guys keep the main thing the main thing and prioritize daily teaching instead of merely the moving of dirt. Some personnel specifically assigned to work on the airstrip were brought in, but the evangelists felt pressured also to help and so most preaching posts are without a continual evangelist presence. Jimmy and Perin were also pressured to help, but they have stood fast and continue ministering to souls and teaching daily, and the spiritual fruit I am seeing is primarily due to their teaching.


----------

